# Triton Storage Case



## srgilrea (Apr 12, 2010)

New to this forum and wanted to say hi. Just purchased a new Triton 2-1/4 HP (MOF001C) router. Pretty cool I must say! Just wondering if anyone might know where I can purchase a storage case to put it in.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome, Rob... I can't answer your question beyond suggesting making one out of wood... hopefully other Triton-owners will jump in here..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rob,
+1 on Jim's idea.

I don't know of any cases for them. Mine came in a cardboard box.

James


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Rob. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as part of our router community.


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know if they make the storage case anymore. I searched far and wide for it when I bought my Triton MOF001C, but no luck. You may want to contact HTC Welcome to HTC Products, Inc., who now distributes Triton products in North America.
As it turns out, my Triton is dedicated to my router table, so I gave up looking for the case.
Good luck.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

+1 on Jim's idea. I've never seen a case for them. I've got the big Triton and as I, too, have it mounted in my table, it's never bothered me. If it's any consolation, while Dewalt supplied one with my DW625, I don't rate it very highly. The ones with my Ryobi and MacAllister are much better. The DeWalt one holds the router well enough, but there is no provision for the accessories and they just rattle round in the box. It is ironic that the cheap routers come better boxed than the good ones!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## srgilrea (Apr 12, 2010)

*Thanks to all*

Thanks to all who replied reguarding me trying to find a storage case for my new Triton router. I think I may just make my own table saw extension table and mount it there. After I thought about it I figure I will utilize it more in this configuration anyway. Also, I love this new router. Used it a lot this weekend and is light years from my Craftsman 1-1/4hp router I have.


----------



## dougop (Jul 2, 2010)

My Triton router rocks ! ..and it came with a case, too. Purchased mid '08 in Calgary Alberta.


----------

